# Anyone speak any other languages, trying to learn spanish



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

As title says has anyone sucesfully learned a language ?

I have been trying to learn spanish for about a year now and now I'm just stuck can read write and understand the basics I have tried duolingo and it was good for basic phrases and then I tried babble and paid for that and wasn't too different to duolingo just more complex also tried a few other apps.

Only one I haven't tried is the rosetta stone app at £189.99 It's not the cheapest but I don't care if it works has anyone any experience of rosetta stone ?

Has anyone any suggestions for me ?

Please don't suggest I move to Spain as much as I'd love to that's not an option haha.

TIA

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening class is possibly your best bet. Self learning is fine to a point, but you need to be conversing with others in Spanish to progress to a good level.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to classes at the Instituto Cervantes in Manchester, helped my conversational Spanish enormously. 

IC comes highly recommended from me if you have one local to you and the time table works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2017)

I used to be fluent in Spanish but no longer am through lack of use. Whatever learning mechanism you use, you're never going to fully crack it unless you start speaking the language on a regular basis.

If you live in a town/city you may be able to find a Spanish speaker who wants to improve their English. You could then do a swap of Spanish/English conversation times.


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Welsh and English is my lot &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I speak French well and Italian reasonably. 

With Italian, I had a passable pidgin Italian before I started living there - survival stuff - where is, etc - but decided to do an intensive 1 month 6 hrs a day plus homework course in Stresa. Nothing beats immersion.

I am topping up with Michel Thomas CDs in the car. He is not a native speaker but a good explainer and I'd rather speak fluently quickly than sound like a Tuscan Viscount!

The local library probably has MT available for loan but it is IMHO a lot better than the Rosetta Stone stuff.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to be able to speak German and French reasonably well, but found that you really need to work on conversation for it to be of any use. I remember going to Paris as a youngster, and was in the gare du nord. I asked a passer-by, in French, which train would bring me to Charles De Gaulle airport. I genuinely didn't understand a word of the response. All the tenses and verbs taught at school didn't help one bit lol. 

While the app/teach Yourself approach is a great starting point, definitely get yourself to an evening class, as conversational Spanish will be a lot less predictable. 

Cooks


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Been known to dabble in some Swahili after to many sherbets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I speekie Greek 

Opa!!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I live in Mexico, working as a translator, so fluent in Spanish (also speak a bit of Dutch and French), but the ONLY way to really learn more about a language is to go to a country that speaks the language you want to learn, and live with the locals, not ex-pats. In 6 months you'll learn far more than during years at school!


----------

